# reconing emi private jacks?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey I've got 2 of these big paperweights here with blown VC's, thinking of doing a DIY recone, has anyone ever ordered recone kits for these?

failing that where's the best place to get it done? 

thx!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Santon Audio is a good reconer 
http://www.canpages.ca/page/ON/markham/santon-audio/1352776.html


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Private Jacks are selling for $90 + tax and shipping from Q Components. Q-Components loudspeakers & audio products
I doubt you could get one reconed for that kind of money.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

gracias amigos


Santon is great but they're a long drive from me....and it costs too much to mail speakers

if I can get some recone kits I may just do it myself


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

The guys at Eminence are pretty good with customer support and advice. 

Email: [email protected]


----------

